# Timeshare week for cruise



## Andi (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I have seen this answered before but can't remember what the answer was.  If you traded a week through RCI for a cruise week what would you get?  I am thinking you would not get much, am I correct?

Andi


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 18, 2011)

ding , ding, ding... winner winner chicken dinner..

you are right ... not much.. considering you are spending MF which average 5-700 dollars and you are paying a little bit less than you can find cruses on any travel website mean you got screwed. but hey you got a cruise..right


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 18, 2011)

Andi, you don't get the value of your MF. Generally, if you book a cruise through www.vacationstogo.com or another consolidator, you will pay just about the same as RCI charges AND RCI takes your week. It may not be quite that bad, but let's say your MF is $700, and the RCI price is $200 less than a consolidator, I understand that if you are booking multiple cabins, that you can apply the RCI discount to 4 (iirc) which makes it about a draw, but TS for cruise exchange is generally not a good deal.

Jim Ricks


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 18, 2011)

*It depends....I won't use a timeshare with high MF*

Back in July I did a comparison and talked with a rep at RCI & Interval International. 
See four options listed below for this one particular cruise.

Leaving From:  Honolulu (Oahu), Hawaii 
Cruise:  11 Night Hawaii Cruise 
Travel Dates:  Mon 30 Apr - Fri 11 May 2012 
Total Passengers: 2  
Cruise Line: Royal Caribbean Cruise Line  
Ship: Rhapsody Of The Seas 
Stateroom:  Large Oceanview Stateroom  (Category I)

Royal Caribbean Cruise Line 
OPTION 1: $1499pp + 55.94pp (tax & fees) = $1,553.94pp (total per cabin *$3,109.88 for two*) 

RCI Cruise
OPTION 2: $1049pp +$68.44 (tax & fees) = $1,117.44pp (total per cabin *$2,243.88 for two* _however up to 4 cabins can be obtained at the same price for single timeshare exchange_)
*+ one timeshare unit* (based on TPU; for WM 10,000 credits) 
*+ one time exchange fee *($199 Standard Exchange / $99 Reduced Exchange)

Exchange Rate:
• Reduced Exchange: Purchase Rate for a cruise with an exchange of a Minimum Deposit Trading Power of 7; or with the exchange of 20,000 Points.  
• Standard Exchangeurchase Rate for a cruise with an exchange of a Minimum Deposit Trading Power of 14; or with the exchange of 40,000 Points.

Interval International Cruise
OPTION 3: Cash Rate (no timeshare exchange) - total per cabin *$1,955.58 for two*

OPTION 4: $600.60pp + $55.94pp (tax & fees) = $656.54pp (total per cabin *$1,313.08 for two*) 
*+ timeshare unit* (for WM 10,000 credits) for each cabin 
*+ exchange fee *($174 phone /$154 online) for each cabin



According to the exchange reps....

Best deals are generally found on Celebrity, Royal Caribbean, Carnival & Norwegian. (Discounts are rare on Princess & Holland)

Best deals on older ships (less demand) vs newer ships such as the Royal Caribbean's Oasis class ships (high demand; less likely to discount)


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 18, 2011)

Here http://vacationstogo.com/fastdeal.cfm?deal=19784 is the same cruise as the previous post from Vacations to go. It shows an ocean view cabin for $1399. So that's $2800 for 2, and no need to spend your MF or the $200 exchange fee and you still have your TS vacation. VS $2442.88 and lose your MF and week.

The only advantage is booking at least 3 of the 4 allowed cabins then you would save the $360 per cabin. Enough savings to pay your MF and exchange fees.

Is it better to do a cruise exchange if you aren't going to use your TS week anyway? Maybe, but it's not the best use of the TS.

Jim Ricks


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 19, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Here http://vacationstogo.com/fastdeal.cfm?deal=19784 is the same cruise as the previous post from Vacations to go. It shows an ocean view cabin for $1399. So that's $2800 for 2, and no need to spend your MF or the $200 exchange fee and you still have your TS vacation. VS $2442.88 and lose your MF and week.



I agree, one should always look at all available cruise discount options to determine the best deal.

For example: If you have an Interval International membership, you can beat the Vacations To Go price for an ocean view cabin using their cash rate at $1,955.58 for two (option #3 that I have listed above for category I) vs $2800 (Vacation to Go's price for the  Cheapest Oceanview room which can be either category F, G, H or I) 
NOTE: II's cash rate doesn't involve your timeshare or an exhange fee :whoopie:


----------



## heathpack (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok, I am intrigued by this but am a cruising ignoramus.  Just noodles around on II cruise exchange option.

II cruise exchange 7 night Royal Caribbean Adventure of the Sea Southern Caribbean, Nov 27 departure.

I give them 870 Hyatt points (about $460 in MF).  They give me 7 night cruise in a balcony cabin for $430pp.  With taxes and fees, $980.  With exchange fee, around $1100 for 2.  Including MF, the price all-in seems to be $1500 for 2.

Tried to go to Vacations to Go to price this, it required joining the website to get any info, which I wasn't interested in doing.  However, just googling cruise discounter, I search and come up with $970pp.  Can't figure out taxes/fees, let's say $30.  That's $2000 for 2.

How is that not a good deal, if I couldn't use the points anyway?  Maybe I am just not looking at the right cruise discounter?

H


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 19, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Ok, I am intrigued by this but am a cruising ignoramus.  Just noodles around on II cruise exchange option.
> 
> II cruise exchange 7 night Royal Caribbean Adventure of the Sea Southern Caribbean, Nov 27 departure.
> 
> ...



Wow, I'm surprised you found a good deal on one of the mega ships (Royal Carribean's Voyager Class, Freedom Class and Oasis Class ships). This is a good deal compared to prices on Royal Caribbean's website. Also, take a look at the sticky at the top of this forum for recommended websites for discounted cruise prices.

Here's the price from Vacations To Go - http://vacationstogo.com/fastdeal.cfm?deal=30516 (Cheapest Balcony $969pp) 


Here's what I found on Royal Caribbean's and Interval's websites (see below). 
The best deal was on the Balcony Category D2 which I believe is the category you used. 

7 Night Southern Caribbean Cruise
Royal Caribbean International
Adventure Of The Seas [Voyager Class Ship]
Passengers: 2 adults
Sailing on: November 27, 2011
Departing from: San Juan, Puerto Rico

Royal Caribbean 
Cat D1 - Superior Oceanview Stateroom with Balcony $1,059.00 + $38.27  =  $1,097.27pp  Total per cabin *$ 2,194.54*
Cat D2 - Superior Oceanview Stateroom with Balcony $1,059.00 + $38.27  = $1,097.27pp  Total per cabin *$ 2,194.54*
Cat D3 Superior Oceanview Stateroom with Balcony $1,099.00 + $38.27  =  $1,137.27pp  Total per cabin *2,274.54*
Cat X Balcony Stateroom Guarantee  $969.00 + $38.27  = $1,007.27  Total per cabin *$2,014.54* 

II CASH ONLY (This is included with the Standard II membership; no timeshare exchange or exchange fee required )
Category / Description / Price   
Cat D1 - Superior Oceanview Stateroom with Balcony  $1,059.00 + $38.27 = $1,097.27pp  Total per cabin *$ 2,194.54*
Cat D2 - Superior Oceanview Stateroom with Balcony $720.87 + $38.27 = $759.14pp   Total per cabin *$1,518.28 *
Cat D3 - Superior Oceanview Stateroom with Balcony  $1,099.00 + $38.27  =  $1,137.27 Total per cabin *2,274.54*
Cat X - Balcony Stateroom Guarantee  $969.00 + $38.27 = $1,007.27pp  Total per cabin *$2,014.54* 

II VIA CRUISE EXCHANGE (This is only included with Gold & Platinum II membership)
Cat D1 - Superior Oceanview Stateroom with Balcony $735.33 + $38.27 = $773.60pp  Total per cabin *$1,470.66*
Cat D2 - Superior Oceanview Stateroom with Balcony $415.07 + $38.27 = $453.34pp  Total per cabin *$906.67 *
Cat D3 - Superior Oceanview Stateroom with Balcony $773.22 + $38.27 = $811.49pp  Total per cabin *$1,622.98*
Cat X - Balcony Stateroom Guarantee $650.08 + $38.27 = $688.35pp  Total per cabin *$1,376.70* 
*+ timeshare unit* (for WM 10,000 credits) for each cabin 
*+ exchange fee* ($174 phone /$154 online) for each cabin


Interval Gold Membership Fees
5 Years $236 
3 Years $149 
2 Years $118  
1 Year $59


----------

